# from Whiskas to Wellness



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

Two weeks ago we switched Priscilla to Wellness food after being absolutely horrified to find bones left in her dish from the Whiskas Oceanfish she loves to eat. I was scared she could choke, and I've always been aware Whiskas isn't the best because of the BHA/BHT contents but I didn't know we had a Wellness food supplier in Winnipeg.

I was worried about making a big food switch, but she handled it really well and her dish is always picked clean in the morning. She seems to love the Wellness, and I love it way more than Whiskas too! The dry food we bought was Wellness indoor cat, which is 50% of her food, with the other 50% being a wet Wellness food. We bought both the pouches, which contain little rectangular 'slices' of meat and gravy, and the cans, which remind me of pate! They look way nicer than regular cat food in a tin, more even, and smells WAY better too. 

I thought I'd share my experience in case anyone was wondering about Wellness food; I found the brand through the recommended food list, and I'm very glad I did! I really enjoy making her dinner now, and I am very happy to feel she is getting the proper nourishment she needs. She seems to have really perked up since Wellness was introduced, has more energy and uses her wheel more, which she had started to go off beforehand. Two thumbs up!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Cloud doens't like dry wellness, but he could could eat the canned stuff until the cows come home! I didn't realize it came in meaty bits too? thats awesome!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I cannot stress enough how good of a food Wellness indoor health dry food is. The ingredients are the best quality of anything currently on the market and every ingredient serves a purpose. Prevention from illness from proper diet and nutrition is the best way to increase the lifespan as well as the quality of life for our little ones.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Reaper said:


> I cannot stress enough how good of a food Wellness indoor health dry food is.


What about Wellness Healthy Weight? I'm using that one since some of the other foods in my mix have higher fat content (12-14% min). Is the Indoor Health better than the Healthy Weight?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

The only difference is the indoor has fat in it. Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah, okay. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't missing any of the good stuff.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

What flavors did you try the pouch and canned in? I use Wellness also but never tried those yet.

Thanks,


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

does anyone know if you can get this wellness brand in the UK as can't seem to find it?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Tasha said:


> does anyone know if you can get this wellness brand in the UK as can't seem to find it?


I found this at the http://www.petco.com website:

How International Checkout Works
PETCO.com has partnered with a trusted third-party company, iShopUSA, to fulfill orders for our international customers. Simply put any items you wish to purchase in your Shopping Cart and choose the "International Checkout" option. The items will automatically be transferred into an iShopUSA Shopping Cart. To complete the transaction, simply follow the instructions on the iShopUSA web site.

International customers may pay with international credit cards, PayPal and bank wire transfers. iShopUSA will process your payment and guarantee delivery. Once your order is completed, all inquiries (including those regarding international shipping costs or timeframes) should be directed to iShopUSA's Customer Service Department.

Shipping Locations
iShopUSA ships to any location in the world that its shipping providers will service. Please keep in mind the items in the shipment must not be prohibited by embargo or national or international restrictions.


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I've tried the pouches in:

chicken, crab and herring,
turkey and duck,
chicken, duck and shrimp

and one other but I cannot remember which.

Take a look at them here! The pouches have gravy which I probably mentioned before. Overall I prefer the canned food as it is less messy, but I think she likes the pouches too so I will alternate.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/cat_well ... index.html

I have noticed she seems to get really fired up over anything seafood, so the foods with a seafood in are the ones I like to buy, although chicken is always good.


----------

